
Democrats Should Un-Friend Facebook - zonotope
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/16/opinion/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-sheryl-sandberg-silicon-valley-antitrust.html
======
itg
Noticing the NYTimes seems to have a new article every day attacking
Facebook...

